# Does anyone make boots for high insteps?



## Rob94hawk

Last year I bought Burton Rulers and I've used them 5 times so far. Unfortunately I have a high insteps on my feet so these boots crush the top of my foot which causes me some serious pain. When I take them off after a few hours I have the pins and needles feeling. Obviously the nerves in my feet are being crushed as well. 

So my friend who has a smaller foot than me gave me his boots which are 1.5 size bigger and it was a world difference but still felt some discomfort. 

My question is do they make boots with high insteps?


----------



## ccole89

Your best bet would be to have some custom insoles made or if you're not wanting to shell out that kind of cash just go with some superfeet. But having boots that are the proper size is a must.


----------



## doron

Just checking, instep means arch right?

I have high arches myself and almost had to give up the sport. I quit ice hockey and roller blading as a kid because of the pain any tight boot would cause me, but I would try every option before quitting snowboarding.

I once got expensive insoles from a foot doc but they didn't do squat, although any heel insert that raises the outside rear part of your foot so that more weight is placed behind your big toe should help. I also got a bunch of custom foam inserts on my old Salomon boots, from L-bars to shin foam inserts, but I still had to take my boots off every hour because it felt like knives were being stuck into the sides of my feet.

What finally got rid of my problem was sizing up to a 10 from 9.5 and getting a Salomon boot that had that strap outside of the inner boot that would keep your heel from lifting (it crosses your foot and sticks to the top of the boot). Basically, there is one boot out there for you that will help so just keep trying them on until you find the best option, you can always get some custom foam inserts as per recommendations from your local ski shop guy.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

like the people above me said, get some custom insoles. i myself have the same problem and i got myself some...the pain all went away. theres some places around me that make custom pairs around me for around $500, but if you dont wanna pay that theres plenty of off the shelf things like dr. scholls or something, just make sure you get ones with the arch in the right place.


----------



## Rob94hawk

doron said:


> Just checking, instep means arch right?
> 
> I have high arches myself and almost had to give up the sport. I quit ice hockey and roller blading as a kid because of the pain any tight boot would cause me, but I would try every option before quitting snowboarding.
> 
> I once got expensive insoles from a foot doc but they didn't do squat, although any heel insert that raises the outside rear part of your foot so that more weight is placed behind your big toe should help. I also got a bunch of custom foam inserts on my old Salomon boots, from L-bars to shin foam inserts, but I still had to take my boots off every hour because it felt like knives were being stuck into the sides of my feet.
> 
> What finally got rid of my problem was sizing up to a 10 from 9.5 and getting a Salomon boot that had that strap outside of the inner boot that would keep your heel from lifting (it crosses your foot and sticks to the top of the boot). Basically, there is one boot out there for you that will help so just keep trying them on until you find the best option, you can always get some custom foam inserts as per recommendations from your local ski shop guy.


Instep meaning the top of the foot. It's pretty high. It's not the insoles that bother me. It's the boot itself. It's too flat on top. Crushes my instep. Either custom boots or a larger size is gonna solve this problem.


----------



## LvdT

Thirty-Two (32) makes boots with high insteps. Especially the Lashed model, with is a top comfort boot.

All Thirty-Two boots are heat moldable, which is a great extra feature.


----------



## Rob94hawk

LvdT said:


> Thirty-Two (32) makes boots with high insteps. Especially the Lashed model, with is a top comfort boot.
> 
> All Thirty-Two boots are heat moldable, which is a great extra feature.


This? http://thirtytwo.com/boots/fall-2010/mens/lashed-5/brown-gold-black/


----------



## LvdT

Yes, if I were you i'd try those at the shop. The most important is that the boots fit great ofcourse.....


----------



## Rob94hawk

Yeah I did that with these Burtons and that didn't work out so well. I'll have to find someone that really knows what they're talking about.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Have high arch/instep and use "sole" viesturs footbeds....higher than superfeet. Also have 32 focus boas that work great, have various j/c bars and ect. But can leave the lower boa fairly loose and crank down the upper one.

Signature EV Ultra Custom Footbeds | SOLE


----------



## kimchijajonshim

I don't think Custom insoles would help your problem necessarily... it doesn't sound like you have a support issue, it sounds like you have a volume issue. Basically from your heel to your instep your foot takes up a ton of volume. You ideally don't want to size up for this and gain slop elsewhere, you want a higher volume boot.

I have some Celsius CLS boots and they are pretty high volume. A bit too high volume for me actually, I have more like a mid-arch. 32 and K2 are also worth a look off the top of my head.


----------



## lilfoot1598

Instep is the bony ridge at the top of your foot. Arch is the height of the rise at the bottom center of your foot.

My first pair of boots were Burtons. They crushed my high insteps as well and my feet always lost circulation. I don't have that problem in the several pairs of Salomons I've tried.


----------



## Calibre 6

Rob94hawk said:


> So *my friend who has a smaller foot than me gave me his boots which are 1.5 size bigger* and it was a world difference but still felt some discomfort.


How is that possible?


----------



## Nickybonez

*32 can't put insoles*

I have the 09' 32 lashed and i still have a problem with my instep i got them heat molded and its still painful. I wanted to get insoles made but 32 have a solid liner so you can't put in an insole


----------



## Rob94hawk

Calibre 6 said:


> How is that possible?


Because the guy set me up with the wrong size boot. Luckily I had the receipt and even though they were almost a year old he swapped them out for size 10 Burton Moto's + store credit.  Now I just need a mountain to break these boots in.


----------



## Racer20

*Wife had the same problem, now 100% solved.*

Insoles alone will not solve your problem. My wife has the same issue. We tried on 12-15 different boots, and all of them made her foot go numb within a minute. 

The owner of Sun and Snow (our local shop) spent several hours with her trying on and modifying boots until we got something that works. Now she wears her boots even in the car on the way to the hill and back, and doesn't even unlace them at lunch. Anyway, here's what we did:

1. Find a boot with an articulated cuff. The shell deforms less when you flex forward, which will prevent the pinching/crushing when you're strapped in. I don't recall the exact model of her boots, but they are thirtytwo's from last year, and they cost around $200 I think. Incidentally, we purchased a size 6, which is exactly what she measured. We didn't go any larger to accommodate her instep.

2. Use traditional laces, NOT boa/speedzone/etc. This way you can skip loops and adjust tightness over certain areas. On her boots, he skipped 2 loops right over the highest part of the instep. 

3. He heated the shell's tongue over the instep and used a press to make a pretty big bulge over the highest part of the instep, the same spot where he skipped the lace loops.

4. He cut a small slit in the liner tounge and pulled out some stuffing to thin the liner material out in the same area and sealed the slit with duct tape.

That's it . . . you'll have to find a good shop to do all this. Most ski boot fitters look at you funny when you want to modify the shell of a snowboard boot, but it worked very well. She's been riding on those boots for a full season now with no issues.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Nickybonez said:


> I have the 09' 32 lashed and i still have a problem with my instep i got them heat molded and its still painful. I wanted to get insoles made but 32 have a solid liner so you can't put in an insole


Incorrect, yes a solid liner but they come with an insole/footbed...at least my focus boas did.


----------

